# aluminium shavings wanted



## Lazurus (25 Mar 2020)

I am looking for a bag or box full of aluminium shavings to add to resin for some turned spheres, if any one can help out. Posted at my cost to Norfolk.


----------



## Trevanion (25 Mar 2020)

Oh god damn it why didn't you say yesterday! :lol: 

I just turned a bunch of aluminium and I've just baled it in a bucket with a bunch of brass and steel #-o

There probably wouldn't have been enough for what you wanted anyway. Have you tried any CNC engineering firms around you? Usually, they'll have mountains of the stuff in bins.


----------



## Lazurus (25 Mar 2020)

Bu88er - No not tried locally as they are all shut down, thought I would try the forumites first - hadnt considered brass though, as long as it softer than the HSS tools I use it should be okay so i will extend the request to any non ferrous shavings.


----------



## TFrench (25 Mar 2020)

Typical - 3 days ago my lathe was covered in brass, now its all mixed up with steel!


----------



## marcros (25 Mar 2020)

A magnet would resolve that easily wouldn't it?


----------



## TFrench (25 Mar 2020)

Not with all the cutting oil on it.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Mar 2020)

I saw a stand at the county show about ten years ago run by my old minor public school (direct grant, in my day, I left in 1972). There was a display of woodwork and crafts by pupils taught by a friend who was there at the same time as me. Among the displays were pretty little pendants, made of coloured casting resin with pieces of perfectly formed drill swarf in them - I felt quite pleased with myself - I was the first person there to make them forty years before, and they were still being made.


----------



## Tom P (26 Mar 2020)

I have a small quantity of aluminium turnings. They are not chips but long turnings.
I live about 6 miles from Norwich


----------



## Lazurus (26 Mar 2020)

@tom p would you be prepared to bung in a jiffy bag and post I will be happy to cover any expense. I am in NR12


----------



## Tom P (27 Mar 2020)

OK that should work, unless you want to drop by and collect my post code NR13 4JL
Tom


----------



## Lazurus (27 Mar 2020)

Postage would be preferred please.


----------



## chaoticbob (28 Mar 2020)

I 'isolate' brass turnings for this sort of use (by others, not me). At the mo I have only a small bag, about 50g:






It's leaded brass, so cuts really easily. If that's any use, PM me and I'll bung it in a Jiffy bag.
Rob.


----------



## Tom P (2 Apr 2020)

Hi Lazurus

I'll post what aluminium turning I have onto you
will need postal address 
Tom P


----------



## TheTiddles (4 Apr 2020)

Many commercial operations won’t give away aluminium swarf as it gets sold back for recycling, but I’m sure some would give away the amount you’re after. A company that works both aluminium and titanium had a scrap bin stolen once (the titanium bin obviously, the aluminium ones were bolted down and locked) about a week later it was returned once the hapless thieves also realised that titanium swarf has to be paid to be taken away, not the other way around

Aidan


----------



## Lazurus (5 Apr 2020)

Why the issues with Titanium?


----------



## Lazurus (5 Apr 2020)

Got the brass in the shop now sitting in Acetone and awaiting some attention.


----------



## TFrench (5 Apr 2020)

Lazurus":3oxp6mb9 said:


> Why the issues with Titanium?


I think titanium swarf is flammable?


----------



## TheTiddles (5 Apr 2020)

Nope, it’s just utterly useless. It has to be processed in an inert atmosphere and hence very expensive to recycle, unlike aluminium where about 75% of all of it in use is from recycled stock

Aidan


----------

